# Satellite Ready?



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all! I was under the assumption that since there was a "satellite prep" jack on the back, all I had to do was plug into that and I'd be watching the Simpsons with no hassle. That's not how it worked out though. What do I need to do??
Also, I can't seem to get the water to flow properly in the tub using the water pump. It works fine on city water, but using the pump, it's like there's still air in the lines (spitting and spewing). Any thoughts? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> Hi all! I was under the assumption that since there was a "satellite prep" jack on the back, all I had to do was plug into that and I'd be watching the Simpsons with no hassle. That's not how it worked out though. What do I need to do??
> Also, I can't seem to get the water to flow properly in the tub using the water pump. It works fine on city water, but using the pump, it's like there's still air in the lines (spitting and spewing). Any thoughts? Thanks for your help!


Maybe a little help with the satellite question but I haven't hooked mine up on the new coach, I am also going to try the satellite hook up on my new Outback 279RB when i get our dish account started soon, but with my old Sunnybrook 5ver I had to run a separate coax RG6 if memory serves, thru the coach from the outside direct to the Direc TV Satellite receiver, always worked good if I used the satellite coax and avoided the coach system and Antenna booster.

Your water pump question, I would look for a leak in or near the pump, if the city water is ok, then the problem would be in the pump or lines only associated with the pump side.

Good luck and I will watch for some of the old hands to reply who have more experience as I too was hoping the satellite hookup on the coach was good for satellite but maybe it isn't?

Keith


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Northern Ninja said:


> Hi all! I was under the assumption that since there was a "satellite prep" jack on the back, all I had to do was plug into that and I'd be watching the Simpsons with no hassle. That's not how it worked out though. What do I need to do??
> Also, I can't seem to get the water to flow properly in the tub using the water pump. It works fine on city water, but using the pump, it's like there's still air in the lines (spitting and spewing). Any thoughts? Thanks for your help!


Not quite sure where to start with the info you've provided. Have you set up a dish outside of the trailer that's pointed correctly and locked on to the satellite(s)? The cable from the dish connects to the "satellite prep" input on the back of the trailer. There's only one satellite cable output inside our trailer, and it's at the entertainment center where the antenna booster and non-satellite (antenna) connection is. Your setup may be different, but you want the wall plate that isn't part of the booster / 12 volt receptacle. That cable connection would go to a satellite receiver input, then the output of the reciever would go to the television. You need a current subscription with a satellite provider, and the reciever inside the trailer must be activated by the provider.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't more specific. I figured out the satellite thing. I had to do the booster bypass thing and voila - satellite. How long do you guys have to run your taps through the pump in the spring before you stop getting air? It seems like it's only the bathtub tap, so maybe there's air entering the system there?? I'm gonna check it out. Thanks for the help!

Problem solved! Gilligan forgot a rubber washer on the inlet side of the pump - replaced that and we're good to go! I love this camper, but the quality control is less than ideal. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Northern Ninja said:


> ...Problem solved! Gilligan forgot a rubber washer on the inlet side of the pump - replaced that and we're good to go! I love this camper, but the quality control is less than ideal. Thanks again for the help.


Where do they find these people?


----------

